# Somewhere to stay in Oban?



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

In September we shall be returning from the Hebrides to Oban. Our ferry does not arrive in Oban until just before midnight. 

Can anyone assist with suggestions of somewhere nearby to spend the night please?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We are doing the Hebrides and Oban shortly so any advice would be appreciated especially advice on wild camping.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi

There are some motorhome parking spaces in the buspark adjacent to Tescos. I'm pretty sure you can overnight there.

David


----------



## piper1 (Mar 29, 2008)

We have stayed overnight at the car park behind the swimming pool, small charge, a sign displays a "no sleeping" indication, we always disregard these signs as they are not recognised! lots of europeans overnight there before heading to Mull.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Jezport said:


> We are doing the Hebrides and Oban shortly so any advice would be appreciated especially advice on wild camping.


If you are on Barra a prime spot is alongside the "Airport".

And if you are there (and the weather is good) it is worth being in the terminal when the flight from Glasgow arrives, as if there is space both to and from Benbecula it's possible to do the return trip (1 hour round trip) for £30. It is on a strictly first come first served standby basis.
http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/barra/loganair/index.html

You fly up the length of S. Uist and back at low(ish) altitude - but the take off and landing from Barra Airport are what really make the trip unique.





PS if you do it, try and get a seat on the r/hand side you'll see more of the islands.


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks piper1 & b16duv. Anyone any more suggestions?


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*North Ladaig Caravan club site*

Just stayed there for a couple of nights.Great site with late arrivals area that will take several vans.About 3 or 4 miles north of Oban.You could stay there.Bus stops outside if you want to visit Oban!


----------

